# 2013 Christmas photo contest! :D



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

2013 Christmas Contest
This is a photo contest for hedgehogs, pictures should be of a winter holiday theme with at least one hedgehog in it. NO PHOTOSHOP PLEASE! One entry per household. When submitting pictures please include your name, location and hogs name. Pictures can be sent to [email protected] or you can use our Facebook fan page if you'd prefer https://www.facebook.com/pages/Carolina-Storm-Hedgehog-Wheels/219028394814459 
Deadline for submitting pictures is Dec. the 23rd. We will have a poll for everyone to cast a vote, the polls will open on the 24th and close on the 31st, at midnight. The top 20 photos with the most votes will move on to the judging round (the poll winner will win a Carolina Storm wheel so they will not move on to the judging round) where a panel of judges from the USA, UK and Canada will then make the final decision. Winners will be declared on New Years Day.

Prizes: • Winner of poll voting - Choice of Carolina Storm Wheel (winner pays shipping)

• 1st place of judging - choice of any Carolina Storm wheel and a Bonding Bag made by my good friend Lynn of Oceanfront Hedgehogs (free worldwide shipping)

• 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th place - choice of any Carolina Storm wheel (winners pay shipping)

• 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th and 10th place - a Snuggle Sack courtesy of Oceanfront Hedgehogs (winners pay shipping)

• We will also have 8 winners from the Honorable Mention section, the top 4 honorable mention photos will win choice of any Carolina Storm wheel (winners pay shipping)

• 5th through 8th place will win a Snuggle Sack courtesy of Oceanfront Hedgehogs (winners pay shipping).

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/christmas-contest-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

up to 5! 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/christmas-contest-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

9 have entered so far! Check em out 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/christmas-contest-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

15 have entered! Still plenty of time to send them pics to [email protected] 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/christmas-contest-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

22 and counting!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 26, still plenty of time to enter!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

33 have entered so far  Still plenty of time to send them pics to [email protected]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

up to 44!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

51 have entered!  Still plenty of time to get your hedgehogs picture sent to [email protected] for a chance to win one of the many prizes we are giving away this year. http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/christmas-contest-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This is Puu-Puu all the way from Indonesia! Puu-Puu is our latest entry into our 2013 Holiday Contest, #55. Still have about 10 days to get your hogs pic sent over to [email protected] or you can PM it to me via our fan page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Carolina-Storm-Hedgehog-Wheels/219028394814459


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Bump


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Between the teefies in 56 and the coloring and face of 57 I am on cuteness overload! Ah! 

just a note, 56 is actually listed twice


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

SpikeMoose said:


> Between the teefies in 56 and the coloring and face of 57 I am on cuteness overload! Ah!
> 
> just a note, 56 is actually listed twice


Thanks for the heads up! Was checking to see if anyone was looking.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

There are too many cuties!!!! AHHHHH the competition is hard this year...(my first year so.)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

66 have entered!  The deadline is near, to enter send your hedgehog pics to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/christmas-contest-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

71 have entered!  Still time to get them hedgehog pics sent over to [email protected]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This is Max he is our 81st entry to this years Holiday Contest! The deadline to enter is tomorrow Dec. 23rd, still time to get them hedgehog holiday pics sent to [email protected] for a chance to win one of the many prizes that will be given away this year. Here's the link to all that have entered so far http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/christmas-contest-2013.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The polls are open, we had so many entries that we had to create two polls, each poll winner will win a wheel with winner payine all shipping charges. You can only vote ONCE for each poll BUT you can vote for as many pictures as you like during that one time voting. http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/christmas-contest-2013.html


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I cant help but notice many of the pictures are photoshopped and the outline states no photo shop, it would be disappointing to see a photo win that was against the outline.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

What do you mean by photoshopped? I looked through the first 60 or so and didn't see any that had been noticeably retouched or modified.

There were a few with instagramish looking filters applied or some level adjustments made (usually bumping the saturation), is that what you mean?

I took photoshopping to mean the kind of heavy digital alteration people do in Photoshop (adding lens flares, adding/removing elements that weren't in the original, retouching, heavily modifying sections, etc., so that it becomes digital art instead of a photo). I didn't take it to mean some cropping, filters, or level correction that most simple image editors allow. The rules weren't "straight out of the camera - no cropping or editing of any kind" which would make for a different kind of contest, really.

Many people crop a little or balance the colors/fix color temp (which I did do on my photo of Princess Pricklepants at the Piano - #53, in iPhoto, not Photoshop). I didn't apply filters, modify elements, retouch, or do things that might have made the photo "pop" more since I thought that was what "no Photoshopping" meant.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

instagramish looking filters applied or some level adjustments made is for sure what I mean, I didn't alter my hedgehogs photo in any way due to not being able to so what I thought. If that was the case I had so many other/better photos to use...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm no expert if I thought it looked legit I added it. It's all in good fun and not everyone is going to win, sorry.


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

It is a treat to get to see over 100 adorable Hedgies!

LarryT is very generous to run this contest and provide so many prizes!

It isn't really a photography contest anyway. If you look back at other contests and winners it is not the always the quality of the photo photographically speaking, but more general cuteness factor. Having enough light, getting a clear photo, and getting the Hedgie to look at the camera or pose cutely are more important than photography. 

I voted for photos because I loved the name or the name matched one of my kids (Max and Sophia), because of the photo concept even if not a great photo, because it made me go awww. I didn't even think about the quality of the photography, in terms of capture, sharpness, light balance, depth of field, and composition. I save that for actual photography contests.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

I was glad you could vote for as many as you wanted since there were so many photos I liked for various reasons. 

Thanks for doing this contest, LarryT, it is fun seeing all the creative ways people got holiday photos. It was also fun making the setting for Princess P. P. (we've been having fun taking photos of her in general, so this was a nice excuse for more of that). Also thanks for the generous prizes.


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

So many cute pictures  I love voting for the cute little hedgies!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry for the comment, I was having a very off day, and I went to go look at the cute pictures to cheer me up and it just erked me, it wasn't a shot at anyone in particular.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The winners for the 2013 Christmas contest have been posted! Thanks to all that entered and made this our best contest yet. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/christmas-contest-2013.html


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I again want to thank Larry for sponsoring this contest and all the other contests that he sponsors throughout the year. He is so generous in his personal time and in the gifts he offers to entrants. Because I cannot be owned by a hedgie due to geography, I especially enjoy each and every picture submitted in the contests. I also would like to thank the judges for their impossible task. Finally, thank you to the entrants for allowing me to view your fabulous hedgies.


----------

